# Face painting and being a MUA the same thing?



## TwinkletOes26 (Jan 20, 2011)

OK at my job my supervisor asked me if I could do face painting I told her no and wondered why she asked. My coworker informed me that she probably figured because I could do colorful makeup looks I could do face painting as well.

Im like makeup and face painting are not the same thing LOL...I know there are some that can use pigments or shadows to do halloween mask and such but shes talking about how they draw balloons on kids faces. If I tried to draw anything it would be atrocious.

Anywho this just to me is another example of how people dont take MUA and those who like enhance features using makeup seriously. I mean the Pell grant (fin aid) will cover people who wants to go to school to be an engineer but not cosmotology school




....It takes a TON of talent to come up with the best look for a person on the spot.

Still cant believe in 2010 that some people still dont see makeup as an art but still a way to "hide" something..or something frivilous. Id like to see some of my coworkers come up with a creative look. They couldnt create their way out of a paper bag. In fact they blatantly steal the creative work of others.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## magosienne (Jan 20, 2011)

Many women i am around don't wear any makeup, and if they do they only apply one or two eyeshadow, liner and mascara. To find someone who wears a full face of makeup and dares wearing colorful looks is already a step ahead. So i think the majority of women who are not into makeup that much will only think of it as a way to hide what they don't want and enhance what they like about themselves.

I think consequently they don't know things such as body painting or special effects require skills, techniques and products you may have or not, but it's not as easy as a snap of fingers.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jan 20, 2011)

Its the same around here as well. The women around me jump up and down if they dont have their makeup on and it on consist of ONE neutral shadow ,liner,and mascara. I dont consider what I wear a lot I only wear blush,highlight,eyeshadows(three usually lol) ,liner,and mascara. I have suspected that my coworkers have been talking about my love of bright eyeshadow but I dont care LOL its not against the rules at my job so they cant do much about it cos ...I DO MY JOB.

I admit body painting is a skill as well....you def need to know what you are doing...just like with makeup. It takes skill to enhance a persons eyeshadow/eye color. It takes skill to know how to contour and highlight. It def takes skill to implement different color schemes on your eyes. I remember i asked my boss could we wear bright orange nail polish and she was like "well thats not against the rules but I have no clue why someone would want to wear a color that bright. Shes not that much older than me and has this view of color.

I am happy there is a community of people that enjoy makeup as a skill and view it as art like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I knew Yall would get it LOL.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jan 20, 2011)

I Am a makeup Artist who does natural, beauty and Avant garde Makeup but I can also do, Airbrush, Body art, fake tattoos as well as Face paintings.  So I wouldnt be offended if someone asked me to do face paintings  &amp; I also dont think by asking you if you could do face paintings meant that she thought you were a clown n not a "real" MUA  Its just Some people Clearly dont know.  Its just a misunderstanding!!


----------



## StakeEdward (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't know if I would take offense to that so much as be concerned that they honestly think good MUAs must be skilled at face painting, too. I'm not a MUA, but I'm pretty decent at doing my makeup. If I tried to paint on someone's face?? lol, they would regret asking me.

I wish sometimes that I could give all my friends makeup advice without me worrying they'd be offended. But honestly, nearly all of my friends either don't wear makeup (which is ok, good for them) or apply it VERY badly (which is not ok). My "favorite" so far was the friend who wore a very dark grey e/s almost all the way up to her brow. It was one color, and she was wearing a black dress as well. She looked scary! And I always hate when girls don't wear primer &amp; let their e/s crease really badly so that they have zebra stripes on their lids by the middle of the day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolaB (Jan 22, 2011)

It's not that far of a leap, tbh.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 22, 2011)

I have seen some really beautiful face painting... It's not just about painting butterflies or stars on little girls' faces. 

Sometimes its easier to enhance what is already there than to create something from nothing.  These ones are WICKED!!!


----------



## MichelleMUA (Feb 1, 2011)

I believe that having some experience with face painting can prove beneficial to makeup artistry. I face paint sometimes on the side...but I am DEFINITELY no pro. It's just a job that everyone assumes they can't do so I do it I want to get better at it of course. But for now I keep it simple. But when entering contests on youtube or doing editorial work it might be cool to understand both art forms


----------

